# Mutant shrimp??



## Alastair (1 Jul 2012)

Any ideas why one of my cbs has morphed into different colours?? 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Jul 2012)

Taiwan bee genes mate.


----------



## Ady34 (1 Jul 2012)

*Re: Mutant shrimp??*

Judging by your meeting of the many photo in your journal it could be offspring of mixed genes?
....EDIT, just re-read you question and im guessing you mean one of your new cbs has changed colour pattern in which case i have no idea.


----------



## Alastair (1 Jul 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Taiwan bee genes mate.



That a good or bad thing?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Jul 2012)

Well, depends. If your mad keen on getting pure CBS its a bad thing.

But on the other hand, if it has babies it could have the odd blue bolt shrimp. Or another type. And they are worth a mint.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Jul 2012)

I personally would be happy with it, it looks fantastic


----------



## Alastair (1 Jul 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I personally would be happy with it, it looks fantastic



I like it alot myself just thought it looked very different from the rest of them. 

Well if that one shrimp can make me 100s I'll be happy lol. Haven't seen it since mind you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (2 Jul 2012)

*Re: Mutant shrimp??*

babies from that one mate put me first on the list please very nice looking shrimp


----------

